# Friday 25th November - Dry???



## rikmeister (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey folks, 

I tried to do a bit of research RE the above, but can't seem to find any information about whether this Friday will be a dry day or from what time, etc...

We have my bro-in-law coming over on Thursday and wanted to do a brunch as he's never experienced anything like that before, but don't want to book up if we can't do the full monty! 

Anyone got any ideas about this weekend??? 

Thanks


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

I guess it will be dry one! not yet announced though!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Am I missing something on what is so special about Friday, the 25th? I know it is Black Friday, but that is back in the states....


----------



## rikmeister (Jun 14, 2009)

indoMLA said:


> Am I missing something on what is so special about Friday, the 25th? I know it is Black Friday, but that is back in the states....


It's to do with Islamic New Year being called. If it's called on Saturday then Friday could be potentially 'dry'. Not sure about times though or whether it'd be the full day - this is what I was hoping someone could help clarify...


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Ahhhhh.... fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If the new year is on Saturday, it will be dry from sunset on Friday to sunset on Saturday. If the holiday falls on Friday, then it will be from Thursday night to Friday night. No-one knows when it will fall yet.


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

The ban is effective Saturday Nov. 26th 5pm until 27th Sunday 6:30pm.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

G3org3 said:


> The ban is effective Saturday Nov. 26th 5pm until 27th Sunday 6:30pm.



G3org3 - what is your source for this?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As it (Islamic New year) is a religious holiday there will be a dry night. It will be a dry night will be from 6pm on Saturday the 26th until 7pm on Sunday 27th Nov.

It should be on the Fridat night, but apparently the hoteliers asked to get it moved because they lose too much business...


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

With apologies for re-posting what I mentioned in the Islamic New Year thread, the Fairmont in Abu Dhabi is saying that Abu Dhabi will be dry from 6pm Friday to 6pm Saturday.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

getcape said:


> With apologies for re-posting what I mentioned in the Islamic New Year thread, the Fairmont in Abu Dhabi is saying that Abu Dhabi will be dry from 6pm Friday to 6pm Saturday.


But this is the Dubai board. Info regarding AD should be put on the general UAE board.


----------



## G3org3 (Jul 11, 2011)

getcape said:


> G3org3 - what is your source for this?


I'm quoting off a circular sent by the Ministry of Tourism & Commerce Marketing. Guess it's legit enough.


----------

